# Canislupis



## canislupis (Nov 3, 2014)

Heard a rumor that HK bought out any truth to it? 
I have not been able to confirm.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Google search shows nothing about a buy out.......
https://www.google.com/search?q=+He...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


----------



## canislupis (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Cait43
I was bummed when I heard the rumor and could not confirm it one way or the other


----------

